# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Darphane haftada 1,5 ton altın Piyasaya Sunuyor

## ceydaaa

1366977973.jpgKülçe altın, döküm, hadde, doğrama, tolerans, tav ve baskı gibi üretim aşamalarından geçerek Cumhuriyet altını haline geliyor.

Süreç, gerçek ve tüzel kişilerin altın borsasında işlem görmüş 24 ayar standart külçe altınlarının salı günleri Darphane'ye teslim edilmesiyle başlıyor. Üretilen Cumhuriyet altınlarının Perşembe günü teslimi ile süreç sonuçlandırılıyor.

Külçe altın, döküm, hadde, doğrama, tolerans, tav ve baskı gibi üretim aşamalarından geçerek Cumhuriyet altını haline geliyor. Kalite kontrolü yapılan Cumhuriyet altınları paketlendikten sonra talep sahiplerine veriliyor.

Altında 62 yıllık standart

Cumhuriyet altınları 1951 yılı meclis kararında belirtilen standartlarda basılmaya devam ediliyor.
Basımdan sonra ziynet olanlara tırtık oluşturulup, kalite kontrolü yapıldıktan sonra paketleme işlemi ile Cumhuriyet altınları talepte bulunanlara hazır hale getirilmiş olarak süreç sonlandırılıyor.

----------

